
Where Is Steve Jobs? - alexandros
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/12/where-is-steve.html
======
allenbrunson
all i see here is idle speculation.

the tech press doesn't understand apple, because the company doesn't operate
by the same rules as everybody else. jobs could have opted out of doing the
macworld keynote because there's nothing interesting to announce, because he
got into a fight with one of the conference organizers, because he's afraid
he'd get booed for having announced that apple won't be at macworld next year,
etc.

one part i'll agree with is that apple's fortunes are unhealthily tied to
steve jobs. once he's gone, the company will be in for a world of hurt.

